# No Naked Zombies..



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Isn't it strange? You'd think by now at least some of the zombies have lost their clothing.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

markwalters2 said:


> Isn't it strange? You'd think by now at least some of the zombies have lost their clothing.


There were some, you just weren't looking the right way.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Actually there has been one. But I don't want to see any naked zombies.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Grand said:


>


Naked Zombie Selfie. :surprise: Now I've seen everything! :grin2:


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Hard core meth user . 
There is no such thing as zombies lol


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

There's been naked zombies in a bunch of B zombie movies. There was even one in Night of The Living Dead


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Grand said:


> Actually there has been one. But I don't want to see any naked zombies.


That's ridiculously awesome.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

This season of walking dead so far does have naked zombies. Quite a few are at least shirtless. They are also missing fair amounts of their naked bodies from the level of decomposing it has taken. We just don't usually see immediately turned so they have all their flesh fully naked zombies. I'm sure in various movies and series there have been some zombies found naked that they just didn't show in enough detail for people to really notice.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i wanna know what the female survivors are doing when they get their periods. you know they don't have tampons or pads when they don't even have food. isn't the blood gonna attract them? this is such a huge plot hole. i'm even more worried about this than their ability to keep mascara and eyeliner on and shaved legs and armpits despite a lack of access to any hygiene products.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

There was a naked stripper-zombie in Resident Evil: Apocalypse. As well as Zombie Strippers. There's two zombie stripper movies. One has Robert Englund, the other I'm not so sure.



gopherinferno said:


> i wanna know what the female survivors are doing when they get their periods. you know they don't have tampons or pads when they don't even have food. isn't the blood gonna attract them? this is such a huge plot hole. i'm even more worried about this than their ability to keep mascara and eyeliner on and shaved legs and armpits despite a lack of access to any hygiene products.


I was talking about that with a friend. He was saying how cute Beth is, and I said, "I bet her vagina reeks." Haha!

And yea, everyone has pretty-dirty face on at times. It's funny. No pores.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> There was a naked stripper-zombie in Resident Evil: Apocalypse. As well as Zombie Strippers. There's two zombie stripper movies. One has Robert Englund, the other I'm not so sure.
> 
> I was talking about that with a friend. He was saying how cute Beth is, and I said, "I bet her vagina reeks." Haha!
> 
> And yea, everyone has pretty-dirty face on at times. It's funny. No pores.


You know, I love your new avatar. I reckon the best part of the movie is when Ash squats with the lamp. My dad and I loved that.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

RestlessNative said:


> You know, I love your new avatar. I reckon the best part of the movie is when Ash squats with the lamp. My dad and I loved that.


Thanks. When he goes crazy with the cabin, it's hilarious.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> Thanks. When he goes crazy with the cabin, it's hilarious.


Continued in your VMs so we don't flood this thread with our conversation.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i wanna know what the female survivors are doing when they get their periods. you know they don't have tampons or pads when they don't even have food. isn't the blood gonna attract them? this is such a huge plot *hole*. i'm even more worried about this than their ability to keep mascara and eyeliner on and shaved legs and armpits despite a lack of access to any hygiene products.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> i wanna know what the female survivors are doing when they get their periods. you know they don't have tampons or pads when they don't even have food. isn't the blood gonna attract them? this is such a huge plot hole. i'm even more worried about this than their ability to keep mascara and eyeliner on and shaved legs and armpits despite a lack of access to any hygiene products.


In znation you actually occasionally see them using pads for various things like bleeding wounds and cleaning because they are not all taken from the stores like the food.


----------

